# JBuilder "slowdown"



## Calamitous (16. Mrz 2004)

komme mal gleich zur Sache...
seit kurzem wird im JBuilder der Ausführungsprozess (Debug, etc...) irrsinig verlangsamt. Dabei dauert die Übersetzung zB nur ein paar Sekunden. Nachdem er in der Statusleiste gemeldet hat, dass alles ok ist dauerts noch gute 5-10sekunden bis dann erst die Oberfläche erscheint! (hab aber festgestellt das es nicht an meinem Code liegen kann, da per breakpoints,... dieser noch gar nicht ausgeführt wird 
wäre super wenn da wer ne Lösung weiß!


----------



## LastUnicorn (16. Mrz 2004)

ich weiss ja nicht ob ich das jetzt richtig versteh aber bei mir hinkt der JBuilder immer wegen der ganzen Code-Kontroll Funktionen. Vor dem compilieren (bevor der Popup)....und danach hab ich immer pausen so in der reichweiter 15 Sekunden (wobei ich sagen muss, das der Entwicklungsrechner der mir hier gestellt wurde nur n 500er P3 ist)


----------



## Calamitous (16. Mrz 2004)

ja glaub das hast du richtig verstanden, 
aber kürzlich war das nicht sooo "heftig". Sind da etwaige Einstellungen (die ich vielleicht eh nicht unbedingt brauche) verantwortlich die das ganze "speziell langsam" machen bekannt?


----------



## LastUnicorn (16. Mrz 2004)

Also ich hab bei mir die View für die Methoden ausgeschaltet. Finde das zwar sehr ungünstig aber sonst hab ich immer diese Wartepausen bzw die werden noch länger. Mit dem JBuilder arbeite ich auch noch nicht lange. Privat nehm ich Netbeans, das gefällt mir um längen besser


----------



## TheHippo (22. Mrz 2004)

morgen...
ich kenn das prob... es gibt nur eine wirkliche lösung... neustarten *g* irgendwie schreibt mein jbuilder ziemlich viele daten in meinen speicher (entwicklungsfehler?) ... da wird net nur der jbuilder langsamer sondern glei mein ganzer rechner...
cya
hippo


----------

